

Looking for Co-Founding Technical/Design Team - MusicRewards

I am a working on a new startup venture "MusicRewards.com" and looking for technical and design co-founders that would be willing to work for sweat equity. I have raised some money, built a working prototype, but want to add more features, better UI and design before going live. My last music startup grew to over $15 million in annual revenues.<p>If you want to learn more contact me at todd@musicrewards.com or call me at 678-447-1360. You can also find me on Facebook or Linkedin.
======
quizbiz
Are you in the Atlanta area?

------
MusicRewards
No, I am currently located in Boca Raton, FL near West Palm Beach.

------
geuis
Too bad you weren't looking 2 years ago. I high-tailed it out of Coral Springs
and am quite happy in San Francisco. We do need more startups in South Florida
though. I looked around for several years for a decent job and there was
basically nothing. I moved out to SF and in a matter of a couple months had a
job making 3x as much as I was in Florida, doing basically the same work.

